# help with whats good for VC



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

So yeah i have a small vampire counts army and was wondering if the zombie dragon was woth the money and points? really thinking about getting one but am unsure if its a good idea or not.

At the moment i have the army book, battalion box, 3 boxes of skelies, 1 box of ghouls, Mountaed vamp/lance, Vampire with sword/shield and a necromancer.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure the zombie dragon won't be to good in the new edition. If you take it that will be the only Hero/Lord you will be able to fit in because of the rumoured percentages

As for the other stuff in the book we shall just have to wait and see. I reckon normal skeltons and zombie's will be qiute effective in the new edition. Infantry are rumoured to have a lot of bonuses eg stepping up

Skar


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Grave guard corpse carts vampires Vargulf are the best units. With bats to stop artillery.

Currently the zombie dragon is arguably the best dragon out there, but we have no idea how the edition change is going to effect the army. From the rumours VC will be nigh on unplayable as we rely on our characters more than any other army and they may be limited. However I heard a rumour that each army will get a unique point with the percentages to fit their character and playstyle, so VCs may get more than other races.

Skeles and zombies are awful always have been and always will be but their not there to beat good troops but to stand and wear down an enemy to they auto break them.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Skelies in blocks of 20 and zombies to slow down the enemy. Ghouls can kill just about anything but i prefer several large blocks of skelies. They are just more realible in my army then ghouls ("in my" being i use them more). Charcter's you will need several vamps and necros are only good if you stick them in skelies or keep them behind them. The 8th ed is probaly going to change a lot of things so get ready to ajust your army alot.Also you need some grave gaurd. Stick them with your lord and they can deliver the pain almost as good as other races specs WS3 kinda sucks but if you have the right buffs on your vamp youll be fine. Once again 8th ed may or may not be a major change to vamps, hopefully not to much becasue i just finshed my army...


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Ghouls falter as soon as they have to fight anything with armour. skelles are far more durable even if not as killy. When grave guard have banner of the barrows and ASF with great weapons they can dish out alot of pain


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for the info sorry haven't posted but heresy is acting wierd for me. does anyone know when 8th is coming out? i started a year after staring 40k, so i still dont have to many models other than what was posted earlier. so varghulfs are good? the vc player near me said they dont work and topld me not to use them.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

8th is coming out in mid july. As for varghulfs i have had mixed resualts. They either get shot to hell or cause your enemies 400 point specs to turn and run off the table. I perfer to just mass skellies and grave guard and call it good. And if you really want to piss people off just take a whole army of skellies and necromancers. It works...really it does!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

you need to take at least 1 vampire. thanks for the info on the new edition cursed.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't take a zombie dragon. What I find is, for 140 odd less points, you can get an Abyssal Terror, and, in my experience, if a Zombie dragon can kill something, so can a Terror.

For absoultely un-paralled VC tactics, try the forum devoted to VC? :biggrin: It's called Carpe Noctem. (Look out for Count Darvaleth!)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

My god man wait a week then re-ask this question, since from what I have seen the change in rules may vary well turn the power balance of certain units on their head. The only unit I have seen that has actually gotten better in the new rules is skeletons with spears (Fighting in 3 ranks)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Blood Knights are awesome now due to there high str and great saves, Also i would say take lots of Graveguard Str 6 great weapons are FUN to smash people with Not to mention they have killing blow


----------

